# Wouldn't want this guy on the gassing thread.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

This video just about sums up the Arab mentality 



 :roll:

ray,


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you really believe that most Arabs are like that Ray?  

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Do you really believe that most Arabs are like that Ray?
> 
> Dick


Hi.

Well you can see for yourself on the news, are they not having a go at one another in the Middle East as I type this?.

There are not many Arab populations that havent behaved like this guy, only on a bigger scale..

Or am I wrong?.

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray, how about the idea that it might not be fair to judge whole groups of people by the actions of those at the extremes. For instance did you think that all Irish people were terrorists?

Are all Americans gun totin war mongers? Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Ray, how about the idea that it might not be fair to judge whole groups of people by the actions of those at the extremes. For instance did you think that all Irish people were terrorists?
> 
> Are all Americans gun totin war mongers? Alan.


Hi.

Interesting how it gets from an Arab guy pulling a gun on someone who disagrees with him, to the Irish and Americans, but didn't some do that... or are you saying they have the same history and mentality as the Arab nations..

There seems to be a lot of "Whole group of people" who happen to be Arab having a go at one another through out the middle East and showing the same one sided mentality as the one guy on the vid..

Or am I wrong?.

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How do you see the collective characteristics or “mentality” of the British/English Ray?

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

I don't, I am commenting on an Arab guy toting a gun and how at the present time a lot more of his fellow kind are doing the same and having the same mindset.. 

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

And you think it is because of their mentality rather than circumstance?

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

When Arab folk have guns or access to them they use them to win arguments or differences, over here we just moan and sulk..

And as for America >This< 

ray.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Arab mentality*

This video is suggested sum up the Arab mentality, I doubt that, since it seems to me an extreme situation and I doubt that all Arabs go around behaving this way, although I accept that some might be described as hot headed.

Certainly, a good point has been made that not all irish people are terrorists and not all Americans are gun toting war mongers.

I think what the video does sum up, or rather the posting of it with the attached comment from the OP, is that some people are prepared to judge a whole nation on the actions of the extreme behaviour of some individuals without further consideration.

I wonder if an Arab reading the post would complain that it sums up the British mentality as being.......(make up your own traits based on the post)

I notice the post is in "Jokes & Trivia" perhaps that needs to be changed, if it was meant to be funny, it's not, and with the current state of affairs between nations it isn't trivial.

I hope the OP is not offended by the above as it is not my intention to offend. However, submitting the post with it's comment was surely an invitation for others to reply and negative, as well as positive replies must be anticipated. You have just read mine.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray, is your contention that if any member of a particular ethnic group behaves badly it must follow that all members of that group would do likewise given similar circumstances. Or are you applying that only to Arabs? 

What did you find interesting when I suggested considering different ethnic groups and asked about the Irish and the Americans as opposed to Arabs?

It seems to me that you are suggesting that there is a difference. I will need some help if I am to understand that, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Arab mentality*



iandsm said:


> This video is suggested sum up the Arab mentality, I doubt that, since it seems to me an extreme situation and I doubt that all Arabs go around behaving this way, although I accept that some might be described as hot headed.
> 
> Certainly, a good point has been made that not all irish people are terrorists and not all Americans are gun toting war mongers.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Absolutely not offended, and the OP was crafted to get a balanced response and create debate on the wider subject all out of the subs bar where it just gets silly..

So structured comments welcome.

ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> What did you find interesting when I suggested considering different ethnic groups and asked about the Irish and the Americans as opposed to Arabs?
> 
> It seems to me that you are suggesting that there is a difference. I will need some help if I am to understand that, Alan.


Hi.

Well as I personally see it, the European mentality is not based on Tribal values, unlike the Arab mentality which is totally tribal and even more secular than anything in Europe, and differences are settled in a totally different way to the Europeans who rely on the ballot box or if that does not work tend to kick the nearest wall to rid their angst...

But the Arab Spring seems to have taken down the dictator equilibrium, leaving a void to be filled with the European mentality or how we are programed to think, and how we perceive the Arabs should think like us because that is all we know..

The stumbling block for the Arabs is, they think like they have always thought, like Arabs on a tribal scale and their make up is they have been following some ruler for so long, they are now like kids in a sweet shop they have so many options, it's just that they don't know what to do with them when they have been lead by the nose for millennium..So when they get the ballot box it is just another thing for them to fall out over if they do not get the candidate from the particular tribe they belong to, hence all the continuing problems.. So judging them if that is the right word and it probably isn't, maybe looking on is better to a European, it is hard for us to get our heads round things over there..

Unless I am wrong.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

greygit said:


> :roll:


Is it too hard a thread for you?, join in it's only the internet :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

As you point out political and economic progress in the Middle East and North Africa has been slow and is now picking up pace. As it was even in parts of Europe, the old East. Is it fair then to compare attitudes among Arab peoples there now to current attitudes in Western Europe?

I suggest it's not. I believe the comparison should be made with how things were in Western Europe one hundred or more years ago. If you accept that then the behaviour there is not so very different to much of what took place in Western Europe. Is it? Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does my memory serve me right and you mentioned that you were a Samaritan Ray?

If so, do you only help ethnic white British people. Would you give totally different advice if the person who rang said "Hello, my name is Mohammed"?

As for the tribal remarks, it took a long time for Europe to stop warring along tribal lines and adopt Democracy and Peace. We just got there before the Middle East.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Does my memory serve me right and you mentioned that you were a Samaritan Ray?
> 
> If so, do you only help ethnic white British people. Would you give totally different advice if the person who rang said "Hello, my name is Mohammed"?
> 
> As for the tribal remarks, it took a long time for Europe to stop warring along tribal lines and adopt Democracy and Peace. We just got there before the Middle East.


Hi.

Samaritans never give "advice" even when it is crying out for it..

There is a motto on all the Samaritan branches notice boards.. "Remember Advice is A Vise".. getting round not giving advice is a lot harder than you might think, and Samaritans never judge people whatever their ethnic backgrounds, but that does not mean we can not have opinions off the phones. so that is really a cheap personal shot and the kind of reply that puts what can be a good discussion into the subs bar..

That is if I reacted like an the Arab in the vid :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Well as I personally see it, the European mentality is not based on Tribal values, unlike the Arab mentality which is totally tribal and even more secular than anything in Europe, ...........
> ray.


Definition of secular:

1. 
of or pertaining to worldly things or to things that are not regarded as religious, spiritual, or sacred; temporal: secular interests.
2.
not pertaining to or connected with religion ( opposed to sacred): secular music.
3.
(of education, a school, etc.) concerned with nonreligious subjects.
4.
(of members of the clergy) not belonging to a religious order; not bound by monastic vows ( opposed to regular).

Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It was not meant to be a cheap shot Ray.

However I am wondering about your judgement in starting this thread and your comments to accompany the clip. Don't worry, we all make bad judgements and get pilloried now and again.  

It will happen to me at some point. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> It was not meant to be a cheap shot Ray.
> 
> However I am wondering about your judgement in starting this thread and your comments to accompany the clip. Don't worry, we all make bad judgements and get pilloried now and again.
> 
> It will happen to me at some point. :lol:


Hi.

I don't look at it as being pillared, just stoking the fire of discussion for those that want to participate.. :lol: :lol: :lol: . As long as it keeps out of the Subs bar and is level headed.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi.

What would have been a better more accurate word?.

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not having written the post Ray I am not entirely sure what you meant to say but I didn't think you meant to suggest that the people under discussion were not influenced by religion in the way they behaved. Quite the reverse I thought.

Perhaps I misunderstood? Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

[quote="]

Are all Americans gun totin war mongers? Alan.[/quote]

Yes, always ready to kick ass

Loddy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> Or am I wrong?.


Yes!

Caulkhead

P.S. I liked the video though


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> > Or am I wrong?.
> 
> 
> Yes!
> ...


Why?.

ray.


----------

